# southern ridge cmr feb 26-28



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

anybody on here gonna make the ride this weekend at southern ridge in dozier alabama


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

yep. you'll see me around. provided my engine holds up the whole day.


----------



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

hopin to get mine out of the shop tomorrow so i can go im only goin saturday may end up jus goin and watchin the races


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

had a great time at SRATV. I saw lots of people! Ran into several people who recognized my bike from HL. Saw T-Money and met a buddy of his ,Met Donna and her family. talked to mark (bootlegger) a good bit. everyone i met was just good people. 

Donna got it going on at these things! 

here's some pics and vids from events. Congrats to brandon tarter on his win. 
Too bad bootlegger didnt use my battery. He was guaranteed to win with it! maybe next time 

we got there about 8:00. By 8:50 i was stuck in this hole. the hole was THICK! i had it to the middle and that was it. I had the 31's burried down all the way. They couldnt even spin in forward L.  as a result, I proceeded to smoke the belt in fwd and reverse trying to get out. It took 2 rangers pulling at the same time to unstick me. i was no help as I couldnt get the wheels moving. 











after that incident, the belt was toast. It help up all day though. makes nice clanking and flapping noise under load. belt toast, motor bad and broke the front tire off the bead lovely. 

here's pics and vids










donna's sign in the middle of the race pit


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the pics and vids Steve. ( gonna watch them later)

Don't you know by now to take an extra belt :34:

Did you break the tire down in the hole or later on?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i rode on it all day like that  it kept pulling on the left and steering shitty to the right. saw the tire when we were leavin

i definitely need to keep a belt on hand. i wouldnt want to change it anyway. i had offers for a new belt but i didnt want to change it with the mud on the bike as thick as it was.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I know what you mean about hating to work on it dirty. I'm the same way.

Hey look at it this way. At least it's only a burned belt. If it had gripped you might have done far worse like broke a axle.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Man.....you can see on both turns going into the straight away where mine rear end floats over. You were right Steve, you can here my bike miss at the end of the first lap.....BTW. The Fuel pump is DEAD!!!! Sucks driving Six hours and then have problems...but oh well...thats part of it. Can't do well every race. Atleast I know what to change now...just never had a problem with my rear tires floating like that. First race with a new bike...atleast it did not leak. Thats on good thing....LOL

BTW, I really appreciate you letting my try to use your battery. That was VERY nice of you.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Check out Angie's Pics
http://muddylens.smugmug.com/CMR-2010/CMR-2010/11371569_d4uB4#798899210_dsFPc


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

haha I like that pic Boot.

Whos seat is that behind you LOL


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

not sure..I came around the corner and seen it....lol. I was so disgusted I almost stopped and got it. Gotta order a fuel pump now....that sucks. I hate having problems and sure had them yesterday. I am surprised I finished the race....I loaded it up right after racing....unloaded it at home and it quit before I got it to the garage. It didn't have much pressure....when I hit it WOT....it took a sec to pick up gas....other than that it ran ok....but it cost the the hole shot. Steve said he could hear it missing...as I came outta that straight away...in the video I could here it as well. I guess next time...it aggravates me....but I lost and there is NO excuse for that. Atleast I know what to change now...one thing is Cruslocks. The Brute did well with regular wheels...but this KQ don't seem too. Its like the rear end won't stay on the the bottom....just goes up & down. Steve and I put water in the tires...but I did not put enough in the rear ones....I didn't think it would be an issue...but I was wrong.


----------



## T-Money (Feb 3, 2010)

man the best racing i saw was that ol honda 300 almost beat that canned spam made my hair stand up that guy was really lucky


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I just got to watch your race Mark.Hate you had problems.

That pit reminds me of the super serpent at Rocks.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Metal Man said:


> I just got to watch your race Mark.Hate you had problems.
> 
> That pit reminds me of the super serpent at Rocks.


That Pit is fun...we finally get to make a right turn...lol. I am just still mad I lost.:aargh4: The next one will be different hopefully after I change a few things...but to be honest...I don't think I would have won if my fuel pump would have been good. Even If I would of been ahead...that last straight away...those Two seater bikes are HARD to beat in the deeper stuff....I think that two-up Arctic Cat would have passed me unless I could have blocked him....cause he can run WOT where us one seaters can't


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

i hate those two seaters in deep pits. lol. get that bike fixed and head on down to nats.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

No Nationals for me....lol. I will have it fixed in a few weeks.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

No problem bootlegger! I woulda let you run my bike if you needed it! Ill let ya borrow anything!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

phreebsd said:


> No problem bootlegger! I woulda let you run my bike if you needed it! Ill let ya borrow anything!


I really appreciate that.:rockn: 

Did you see the Lime Green 09 Brute run with the Mr. RPM Outlander in the open class....I was very surprised....it was stock motor. he had NOS...but still...you can't spray it the whole time...and he kept up pretty good. He lost...but he hung in there.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome pics & vids! Sorry it didnt all work out Boot. You'll get 'em next time! :rockn:


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> awesome pics & vids! Sorry it didnt all work out Boot. You'll get 'em next time! :rockn:


Thanks Jon! Randy is cutting my Aluminum Crushlocks this week....then get the fuel pump issue fixed soon. Its so cold here I hate messing with it. Then I will have to have Casey tune it again. I know one thing....when you have one tuned its makes a HUGE difference it your power. Bitmore Performance FTW!!!:rockn:


----------



## TC Powersports (Jan 22, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> Man.....you can see on both turns going into the straight away where mine rear end floats over. You were right Steve, you can here my bike miss at the end of the first lap.....BTW. The Fuel pump is DEAD!!!! *Sucks driving Six hours and then have problems*...but oh well...thats part of it. Can't do well every race. Atleast I know what to change now...just never had a problem with my rear tires floating like that. First race with a new bike...atleast it did not leak. Thats on good thing....LOL
> 
> BTW, I really appreciate you letting my try to use your battery. That was VERY nice of you.


Know what you mean about hate driving and then having problems. With the rain and traffic it took us *14.5 hours* to get there from Texas. 
Had some bad Japenese food on the way there and then had to stop 8 times to visit the shittter. Yea, fun.
Waited all day for the UTV class and wouldn't you know 6 seconds into the race we had a belt box full of water.....Mark tried to get out and push the RZR to the end but it wasn't gonna happen.....lol

Apparently we had a cracked belt box, naturally, the crack was at the very bottom where it was impossible to see with the normal eye......we were stumped at first because we snorkeled the crap out of that thing........:aargh4:.

Oh well, we'll try it again in SC next month and see how that goes. 

Jeremy


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I will be at South Carolina also....I will look for you all and we can shoot the crap some. If you have never been there....its the best swamp cross I have ever raced IMO.....that is if its still the same as last years. That place is like a resort too...VERY nice!


----------

